# Nina and Blueberry, Posing



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have lots of other pictures, but the computer is running slow! This is a pretty good picture of Nina, though, and there will be more of both. She's such a sweet little lady!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Is Nina the Birman? Both of your cats are sooo pretty... I especially love the dignified fluffiness of the Birman kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nini, she's a Balinese, but she looks a lot like Cinderella, doesn't she? Her paws are seal colored, though. I got her from the Siamese Rescue Org. She is a long haired Siamese.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Ooooh I hope I did not offend her :wink: 

What's the difference between Birman and Balinese cats? Just the white feet?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

What ever their "offical" heritage is, they are simply gorgeous.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww, they are both gorgeous, and look to be enjoying each others company!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I must be dreaming - pictures from Jeanie?  

Nina is beautiful, and she does look like Cinderella! You took an excellent picture of her stunning eyes - not easy, I know.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nina is a Traditional Balinese cat. Blueberry is a Classic Siamese. Balinese are very silky, and their coats do not mat, which is so nice! As with the traditional and classic Siamese, the traditional Balinese are not popular in the show ring. The wedge type head is the show cat in both long and short haired Siamese. The Balinese is one of the most intelligent cats, and enjoy talking!

Here's an article that might be of interest. 

http://www.balinesecat.com/


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Blueberry is lovely, too. So regal. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you! The love to be told how beautiful they are! 

Jessica, they do love each other!


The Balinese (long haired Siamese) showed up on occasion in a litter of short haired Siamese, but were sold as pets at one time. Then someone realized how very beautiful they were and began to encourage them, instead of discouraging them. Voila! Same breed, different characteristics. The rounder eyes come from the more traditional breeds. 

The Birman was the sacred cat of Burma. I think they have a lot in common, but are two different breeds.  

http://www.geocities.com/silkencats/bir ... istory.htm


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such lovely kitties


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I thought I must be dreaming - pictures from Jeanie?


No kidding! I don't think I've ever seen pictures of Jeanie's cats. They're lovely! Nina looks a lot like a ragdoll cat we had when I was younger... I have a picture kicking around somewhere, I'll see if I can track it down and scan it.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful kitties Jeanie !!! :heart


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart :heart They are both sooooooooooo beautiful...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What gorgeous kitties!!! They look so regal.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm just speechless. Both by the beauty of Jeanie's cats, and that she finally posted pictures of them!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's see more, Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll have to send the computer to the shop first.  I was lucky to get one picture uploaded.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't this the new computer you got for Christmas (or was it a new camera)?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Marie, your sig isn't showing up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I deleted it by mistake from my photos. But I'm glad - it's hideous. Another one is in the making. By a professional. 

ETA - I put my old one back up in the meantime.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes to both, but there was a storm and a noise and it has been very slow ever since. I think I'm lucky it survived.  

I had a new anti-virus installed by Verizon and ran anti-spyware, virus control, and checked the disk, everything I could do myself. In fact, I ran these programs repeatedly. I hate to think about paying another repair bill. But I had uploaded all of my pictures, and I'd like to post them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We'll be waiting anxiously.  

Sorry about your computer.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh wow, Jeanie...

They're gorgeous!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I hope I don't have to wait another three years for her to post a picture of herself in the member picture thread.  

But definitely more pics of Jeanie's cats!! :thumb


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

My oh my, look who finally posted photos of her kitties! It's only been um, several YEARS we've been asking!! They are absolutely stunning, Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you, Julie. I did post pictures of Precious ( my very precious bridge kitty) and Blueberry earlier, but this is my first Nina picture. The problem has been with the computer. 

This is rather neat. You'll see the two sweethearts kissing....and then the results of the romance!

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... +blueberry


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Jeanie, all of your babies are so gorgeous. I am glad for Blueberry that he has Nina now.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeanie, Nina is so beautiful! Very stunning!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

What beautiful cats! I'm so happy that you got a companion for Blueberry. 
I think your Nina's fur must be like my Stormy's. It's long and soft but it's never had any problems with tangles.
I was told once by a cat show judge that Stormy looked part Balinese.


----------

